# 2013 Cruze loss of power steering



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Well let’s do some fact checking shall we...

The key has no affect on the power steering.... They are completely seperate parts. It’s like comparing two different continents. Just doesn’t make sense.
The negative battery cable issue will not give a code. If it does they are random.
The steering sensor is like a $50 part and does not require steering rack replacement.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cruzeneedshelp said:


> Hi I have a 2013 Cruze with 130000km on it. I bought it new and have had a lot of problems even when it was still under warranty The latest is the service power steering message came on and I had no power steering. Went to dealership they said my key was dirty and that caused it. They charged me to clean the key and said it was fixed. I drove the car about 50km and same thing happened again. The next time they reprogrammed the power steering module special bulletin coverage. Again I drove it about 60-70km and had the same issue. Now they said I have error code C0545 steering torque sensor malfunction and it is $2000.00 for the steering rack + labour which they said is approx 5 hours. I asked them if the negative battery cable could cause it as in the bulletin it says it can. They said if it was that there would have been a code that comes up for the battery cable. Does anyone have any advice anyone with the same issue? . I appreciate any help.


Welcome Aboard!

Service Bulletin - NHTSA SB-10057574-8899
SB-10089945-2280
*How-To: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*
Clean the Terminals
Cruze Battery Upgrade Options 

C0545 Possible Causes What does this mean? 

Faulty Steering Wheel Torque Sensor 
Steering Wheel Torque Sensor harness is open or shorted 
Steering Wheel Torque Sensor circuit poor electrical connection
Read more: C0545 - Steering Wheel Torque Sensor Malfunction 



















2011-2015 Chevy Cruze Alignment: Are You Calibrating The Steering Angle Sensor?


The Chevy Cruze debuted as the replacement for the Cobalt. On the outside and under the hood, the Cruze is a big upgrade from the Cobalt. Underneath, however, the two cars have similar setups. In the six years, the Cruze has been on the road, it has proven to be a reliable vehicle for the most...




www.brakeandfrontend.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

